# Solved: codec issue with Ventrilo



## insight|px (Mar 28, 2006)

error message= unable to initialize outbound codec (GSM 6.10-44khz, 16bit): unable to find specific codec.

I've tried reinstalling that specific codec and updating nforce drivers.

any ideas?

thanks


----------



## guidzilla (Mar 24, 2006)

checkout this link if you haven't tried it yet, it may help: http://www.ventrilo.com/faq.php#codec1


----------



## insight|px (Mar 28, 2006)

fixed it with a missing system32 file

thanks for the help!


----------

